# Авиация > Однополчане >  в/ч 48213 1970-1975годы

## namevita753data

Приветствую всех кто служил в 1970-75годах.город Камень на оби.

----------


## pilot_73

Приветствую однополчанина!
Я был курсантом БВВАУЛ и летал в Камне в 1973-м году.
Мой позывной в скайпе pilot_73

----------

